# Favourite golfer... again...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking through past threads, obviously bored, and as times change, and populations of forums change I wondered if favourites have changed too.

For example, so many proposed Tiger Woods as their favourite, some going so far as to cite his cleaning living as part of the reason. 

So who do you like, and why?

For me, it's Tom Watson. Followed him from when he was in his prime, and was gutted when he didn't win the British Open at Turnburry a few years back. I've had one of his teaching books for lots of years, "Getting up and down: How to save strokes from 40yds," and would recommend it to everyone.

Tom Watson get's my vote


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You propose a good question here. I'm still stuck in the sixties and seventies with Arnie Palmer, Gary Player, Jack Nickelaus, but as for today Phil Mickelson he has a demeanor that reflecks sportmanship. He doesn't display anger when he's having a bad round, that I've seen, and for a lefty he plays good golf.


----------



## mikisaiah (Jan 27, 2011)

*my favorite golfer*

well that all depends on the situation.
favorite golfer if I was out at a Night Club with some hot chicks around...Tiger Woods
favorite golfer at senior bingo night...Chi Chi Rodriguez
favorite golfer if I was at the beach...Paula Creamer.
You See it all depends on the situation.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Shark*

Being an Australian, I have always liked Greg Norman. It hurts me that he didn't win a lot more majors but never the less I still love the guy. I have followed his career right from when I first started playing the game. Love watching Tiger play and enjoy watching a lot of the young players coming through as well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

favorite golfer if I was at the beach...Paula Creamer.

let's not forget the LPGA there are great golfers ... OCHOA is great


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

KrudlerAce said:


> Being an Australian, I have always liked Greg Norman. It hurts me that he didn't win a lot more majors but never the less I still love the guy. I have followed his career right from when I first started playing the game. Love watching Tiger play and enjoy watching a lot of the young players coming through as well.


I've seen Norman as a moderator or guest appearance, so what is he doing these days?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

If we're talking all time I'd have to give the nod to Seve Ballesteros, one of the most creative "shotsman" (if that's even a word) to play the game. As for curent players, I like to watch Natalie Gulbis when she's having a good round. I love to watch her funky swing, she has the best rotation I've ever seen around her center. On the guys side, I like to watch Camilo Villegas, besides his putting, like Seve, I've seen him get very creative in the rough.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I like a lot of different players for different reasons and it makes it really hard to say I prefer one over the others. 

Among them, if I have to choose, I'll still say Ernie Els. He is nearly my size, so his swing probably has more to teach me than I could learn from anyone else. 

From a standpoint of personality, I prefer some pros who are more articulate and who don't just spout trite cliches in every interview. Stewart Cink, Padraig Harrington and Ian Poulter are some of my favorites in that regard.

From my generation, there is no doubt that Tom Watson is my favorite.

On the LPGA Tour, I like Brittany Lincicome. I follow her on Twitter and she actually responds to almost every question she is asked. It's incredible that she makes that kind of time for her fans 7 days a week, but she does. 

Other Twitter users worth following are Cink, Poulter and Watson, all of whom answer tweets. Don't look for an answer from Tiger or Michelle Wie.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am old school, and Tom Watson is my favorite. During his time, "competitive value" meant something to him and those other great players he had to play against. I watched a lot more golf back then, than I do today. :dunno:


----------

